# Mystery Snails in Betta tank :(



## GeminiPrincess

I have a 10g fully planted Betta tank that gets bad outbreaks of brown algae from tiem to time. I have gone through 4 Mystery snails and every time they die within a week to two weeks. Is this normal? Walter (the betta) has never bothered them or shown any interest in them what so ever. I was wondering if maybe Betta fish put off something that other fish do not that was causing them to die. Any insight would be great! Thanks!


----------



## danilykins

are you getting them from the same pet store?? Maybe try another store? other than that I really don't know. I know with our petsmart here they have a tank for their snails and their are always dead ones there. When you pick them out check the tank, how many dead ones? Also always try to get a semi small one that is stuck to the glass or an ornament. A while ago I lost a snail, then got a new one, it died in 2 days.. returned it and got a new one and this one has gone from the size of a quarter to the size of a golf ball and still growing!!


----------



## GeminiPrincess

I've gotten them from two different stores. This is what happend the first time. I had a good size one in my larger community tank and he was abotu 2 months old. Got a bad algae break in my betta tank so i relocated and dripped him for the betta tank. a week later he was dead. Bought three this last time and put on in the main tank and 2 in the betta tank to clean up the new mess. Boom the 2 in the betta tank were dead and the main tank one is still going good.


----------



## snail

Have you ever dosed the tank with meds? Snails are sensitive to heavy metal poisoning and will also be killed by ammonia or nitrites quicker than your betta, have you tested the water? If it's just the betta in a planted 10 gallon I wouldn't expect ammonia problems though.


----------



## corE3105

i keep an apple snail in a small half gallon critter tank with my betta and they do great together...so i doubt your betta is the issue


----------



## GeminiPrincess

Levels are normal and never been any meds in the tank.


----------



## snail

not too sure then :/ Could be your tap water but maybe just got bad snails.


----------



## theguppyman

copper will kill snails so check your water for that, Ive never had snails so cant help you on that one.


----------



## majerah1

I see your confusion,as its only happening in Walters tank?Ive raised betta fry with mystery snails and never had any issues before.Any rocks or plants or even gravel thats different between Walters setup and the other one?I am only guessing but it could be something in there.

Ya know I just thought of something.Do you have any oxygenator in the betta tank?If not then maybe thats the issue,as bettas dont need it,but I think snails might.My fry tanks have always had a sponge filter that is always hooked up to an air pump.Try that and see if it helps.


----------



## GeminiPrincess

majerah1 said:


> I see your confusion,as its only happening in Walters tank?Ive raised betta fry with mystery snails and never had any issues before.Any rocks or plants or even gravel thats different between Walters setup and the other one?I am only guessing but it could be something in there.
> 
> Ya know I just thought of something.Do you have any oxygenator in the betta tank?If not then maybe thats the issue,as bettas dont need it,but I think snails might.My fry tanks have always had a sponge filter that is always hooked up to an air pump.Try that and see if it helps.


Tank is basically the same set up. He has a heater, filter for a tank twice its size and a airstone.


----------



## mblansett

It because you have an excess of silicates. Mystery snail can't handle that.

"Brown algae Forms in soft brown clumpy patches. In the freshwater aquarium, these are usually diatoms. Usually indicates a lack of light or an excess of silicates. Increased light levels will usually make it disappear. Easily removed by wiping the glass or siphon vacuuming the affected area." 

What I read your tank seem get lot of light since it planted so it must be the silicates. You might want do web search see what will help remove the silicates from your tank. Most freshwater aquatic animals can't handle it.


----------

